# Excel VBA Zellformatierung [hh]:mm



## Axor (20. August 2007)

Hallo,

warum funktioniert die Zellformatierung [hh]:mm wenn ich sie manuell für eine Zelle eingebe, aber mit Format(std_summe, "[hh]:mm") nicht?

hh:mm würde bei >24 Stunden wieder bei 0 beginnen, 26 Stunden wären 02:00
[hh]:mm gibt korrekt 26:00 aus - das würd ich brauchen.

Format(std_summe, "[hh]:mm") gibt aber egal was std_summe für einen Wert hat :12 aus

Bitte um Hilfe!


----------



## larryson (20. August 2007)

Hast Du es schon mal ohne eckige Klammern probiert?

also: Format(std_summe,"hh:mm")


----------



## Axor (20. August 2007)

ohne eckige klammern werden aber 26 Stunden als 02:00 dargestellt, da bei 24 Stunden ohne den eckigen Klammern der Überlauf ist!

26 stunden sollen als 26:00 dargestellt werden


----------



## Axor (29. August 2007)

weiß niemand eine lösung?
gibts ja nicht, dass [hh]:mm nicht über VBA eingestellt werden kann!


----------



## woni (29. August 2007)

Nicht verzagen, ich hab ne Lösung.
Ich hab das selbst in einer Access Datenbank mal gebraucht, ich kann dir das aber erst von zuhause aus schicken, hab grad meinen Laptop nicht dabei. Ist dann so um 16:00 Uhr


----------



## duckdonald (29. August 2007)

Hallo, 

die automatische Makroerstellung hilft iin vielen Fällen weiter.
Mir gibt dieser dann folgende Befehlszeile aus:

    Selection.NumberFormat = "[hh]:mm"

dazu musst du naürlich erst die entsprechenden Zelle markieren lassen.

Gruß DuckDonald


----------



## Axor (30. August 2007)

OK, danke, das funktioniert mal soweit.

Nur brauche ich die Stundenanzahl innerhalb eines "Satzes"


> Sie haben 26:30 Stunden verbucht!


----------

